# spasmol?



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

Has anyone tried this? a friend of my says her doctor perscribed it too her for her stomach after she had tried buscopan and had no look. I cant find much about it on the internet.Just wondering if anyone else has tried it and what its like?


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello SarahI tried the anti-spasmodic Spasmonal for pain a few years ago,my GP prescribed it.It did not help ease my pain any,but i would go along to see your GP and ask about it if you are suffering with pain,there are also other anti-spasmondics your GP can prescribe.Take care.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Sarah,I've tried this too, it actually worked really well for me, although it did slow my bowel way down - not good for me! Its also really good for period pain! You could try giving it a go!


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

em_t said:


> Hey Sarah,I've tried this too, it actually worked really well for me, although it did slow my bowel way down - not good for me! Its also really good for period pain! You could try giving it a go!


I think ill ask my doctor about it. I bet they don't let me have it because of the fluoxetine


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Let us know how you get on when you see the Doctor,i hope they will be able to prescribe you something you can take.


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

Diana63 said:


> Let us know how you get on when you see the Doctor,i hope they will be able to prescribe you something you can take.


been to the doctors and he prescribed me audmonal forte 120mg capsules, I think there going okay but not really sure as since tuesday when i started taking them iv come down with a stomach bug, wich suck!


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I hope the tablets will help you and that you are feeling better soon.Take care.


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

so far they appear to be making a slight bit of difference more than the buscopan did anyway


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thats good to hear,hope they keep on helping you.


----------

